# What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

My stock pump is 16 yrs. old and may not be cutting it over 9psi. I'll get a fuel gauge on the car to verify but I've started looking at in-line pumps. 
Just curious as to what everyone is running and how they like it. Noise is a concern and I know the Walbro is loud but I've heard the same about the Bosch. I can get a Walbro 392/255 for $115 shipped. 
Also should the inline go after or before the fuel filter? Mounting location? Any help appreciated


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (slc92)*

i have been running a walbro inline fed by my stock intank pump with a 130000 miles on it. i had no problem making 530+ hp with this pump. i recently bought a bosch 044 pump for my new fuel setup. and yes, the walbro is loud


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_i have been running a walbro inline fed by my stock intank pump with a 130000 miles on it. i had no problem making 530+ hp with this pump. i recently bought a bosch 044 pump for my new fuel setup. and yes, the walbro is loud

Have you heard a Bosch for comparison? Is it that much quieter?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (slc92)*

i am using my stock pump feeding an inline walbro pump and yes it is constantly loud... my goal is around 500whp so i think it should handle it ok...
the inline is after the stock fuel filter, bolted on the body...


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (PjS860ct)*

Thanks for the replies guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It seems like the Walbro is the cheapest and will be more than adequate for ~300-400whp. 
Anyone have any experience with the noise of a Bosch vs. the Walbro? Worth the extra ~$115-$150? 
Guess I could always try and insulate the Walbro.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (slc92)*

here is a walbro 255 on my friends mkii vrt, I can't find my pics so I used one of his








http://www.vwgallery.net/galle...lpump/


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (Road_Ralley)*

^ 
Looks like the Walbro is pre filter. Some say post filter. Any difference?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (slc92)*

The 044 is 5x louder than the Walbro


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_The 044 is 5x louder than the Walbro

this


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_The 044 is 5x louder than the Walbro

This is true, the Bosch pump is loud, The Walbro is kinda loud too but it is totally bearable, At idle is whines but thats the only time you will hear it..


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_The 044 is 5x louder than the Walbro


Not if its installed properly. It is louder sure but not even twice as loud. Either pump will do the job but the Bosch is the better piece. Is it worth the extra money - that depends on your application and how much you value peace of mind. Which ever pump you get beware of knock offs and too good to be true deals. Not sure if they are still prevalent but a while back knock offs of both pumps were out there. 
Or you can just go all motor and run the stock pump


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_

Or you can just go all motor and run the stock pump









Yeah much simpler right. FI is definitely pay to play. I know this is a touchy subject but IMHO and experience *MY* car at it's current weight would not perform the way I want it to allmotor. That's not just 1/4 ET, that's trap speed, 3-4K highway pulls, etc., etc. Haven't weighed yet but I'm guessing 2700-2750 w/ driver. 200whp is not enough for me at that weight. That's just my take


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (slc92)*

I like loud pumps....... makes the car sound burly as fack.
I have a walbro now.... and just got my new bosch 044 in saturday.... Replacing the walbro with the 044, due to its capability to flow more at higher fuel pressures(boost).


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_I like loud pumps....... makes the car sound burly as fack.
I have a walbro now.... and just got my new bosch 044 in saturday.... Replacing the walbro with the 044, due to its capability to flow more at higher fuel pressures(boost).

Cool. I looked at the Walbro 392's flow chart and it looks fine at ~20psi ~400whp so I'm gonna go with it as that's the highest this setup may see. If I have to upgrade later then the Walbro was $115 shipped.
Are there two versions of the Walbro GSL 392/255lph? Some say high pressure and some don't


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (slc92)*

i think that normal and high pressure walbro pumps are intank only but im not sure


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: What Fuel Pump for VRT? Bosch 044 or Walbro GSL 392 (PjS860ct)*

I had my inline pump next to the fuel filter and it was way too noisy, ended up moving it to the engine compartment and fitted it inside some 3" tubing with insulation around it, just a slight whine at idle can be heard and none as you are driving


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

walbro's are all fun and games until it dies on you @ full boost. Then that extra $100 for an 044 will seem cheap compared to the engine rebuild you are now facing...


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_walbro's are all fun and games until it dies on you @ full boost. Then that extra $100 for an 044 will seem cheap compared to the engine rebuild you are now facing...

I've heard accounts of both pumps failing. I think enough people are using genuine Walbros without issue to at least prove the pumps aren't junk. 
If you have some specific info to the contrary then please share it


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (slc92)*

My Bosch is loud, but I love the fact that I know its working


_Modified by raddo at 7:44 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_My Bosch is loud, but I love the fact that I know its working

_Modified by raddo at 7:44 PM 10-27-2008_

exactly. if its loud, you know its running. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i just got my bosch 044 for free from my freind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . and it wasn't that loud, you could here it at idle but it wasn't bad at all. for the new build


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Isolate the mounting to keep the vibrations from reverbing through the chasiss. Rubber bushings, isolated mount, etc. my 044 is horribly loud, changed the way I felt about my car (& I have a V1 w/ cogged belt no less). 
Mounting creatively will keep the hums/vibes down.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

i bought a Holley Blue, im gona see how that goes once my car is done


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Walbro GSL 392 255lph High Pressure on it's way for $115 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ordered a USRT prefabbed wiring kit as well. Could have done the wiring cheaper I'm sure, but it should save me some time which is more valuable than money right now


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (slc92)*

My 044 is super loud. Its installed after the fuel filter. I think the fuel may be getting aerated coming out of the filter causing the 044 to be much louder than it should. I let it feed directly from a bucket of fuel and it was almost silent.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

I can't even hear my 044 but the Walbro my buddy has in his Evo is LOUD. Mine is wrapped in sound deadening material and that was enough to kill the whine.


----------

